# Feldinhalte löschen



## PM Euro-Trading (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo, 

bin noch nich so ganz mit mySQL vertraut und hätte mal ne Anfängerfrage. Ich will in meiner mySQL Datenbank in der Tabelle "products_description" für jeden Datensatz das Feld "products_meta_description" leeren wenn in dem Feld die Zeichenkombination "PM" stehen sollte. Was ist falsch an dem Code?

Delete `products_meta_description`
FROM `products_description`
WHERE `products_meta_description` LIKE 'PM%'

schon mal im vorraus Danke für die Hilfe

mfg Otsche


----------



## M4st3r (13. Juni 2008)

Du willst ein Feld leeren aber den Datensatz behalten, richtig?

UPDATE products_description SET products_meta_description = '' WHERE products_meta_description LIKE 'PM%'

Mit DELETE ist der Datansatz weg


----------



## PM Euro-Trading (13. Juni 2008)

Super Danke genau das wollte ich,

könntest du mir bitte gleich noch den Code geben wenn ich das Gegenteil will?

d.h.in dem Datensatz dieses Feld falls es leer sein sollte mit irgendwas z.b.der Kombination 
"ABC" zu füllen?


----------



## MoserWebPublishing (13. Juni 2008)

Dies geht dann so:
UPDATE products_description SET products_meta_description = 'ABC' WHERE products_meta_description = ''

Gruss, Andreas


----------

